# Windows update error



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 18363, Installed 20190623154057.000000-300
Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4500 @ 2.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10, CPU Count: 2
Total Physical RAM: 3 GB
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.1)
Hard Drives: C: 283 GB (214 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc. 0N7J7M, s/n 3LDYZM1.CN701660CG06T9.
System: Dell Inc., ver DELL - 27da090d, s/n 3LDYZM1
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated

Good morning group,
As you will see, my laptop is aged, but works ok for me ....until yesterday. There was a Windows update on my machine, immediately after the update my machine is in error state. My desk top icons all have moved ?, the " Start " listing is permanently displayed on the left side of the screen, the screen brightness is dimmed, the error code displayed is Ox800703f1. I have run Windows troubleshooter, I have also disarmed Windows Defender ( temporarily ). I have thought about a " recovery" run, but not sure what that will achieve. 
Any and all help is much appreciated .


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Here is what the error code Ox800703f1 means:



Spoiler: Error Code



C:\tools> .\err* 0x800703f1
# No results found for hex 0x800703f1 / decimal -2147023887
# as an HRESULT: Severity: FAILURE (1), FACILITY_WIN32 (0x7), Code 0x3f1
# for hex 0x3f1 / decimal 1009
ERROR_BADDB winerror.h
# The configuration registry database is corrupt.
# 1 matches found for "0x800703f1"



Knowing that first thing you can do is:
Reboot system.
Open elevated powershell or command prompt and copy-paste bellow command into the console and hit enter:

```
DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth
```
If there are any errors or warnings from that command post them here.
Reboot system again and try to update again.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You have THIS *Dell Inspiron N5030 Notebook PC* which was purchased in February 2011 and came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

zebanovich said:


> Here is what the error code Ox800703f1 means:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply, I followed your instruction as posted, the " error " condition still exists, nothing showed when I copied and pasted the command. I went as far as uninstalling the update .... still no improvement.
Thank you.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Here is what you can try next:

Press: *Windows key*
Type:* disk cleanup*
run "Disk Cleanup" *as Administrator*
hit OK to scan C drive

Select "Windows Update Cleanup" checkbox as shown in the image bellow:









Hit OK, and wait for cleanup to complete.
reboot system, and try to update again.

*If this does not work*, you may need to restore system to previous healthy state.
Make a backup of your personal files such as bookmarks and documents just in case.

Visit bellow link and expand *"Restore from a system restore point"* node
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/12415/windows-10-recovery-options

then follow instructions to restore system, if there are multiple restore points,
go backwards until you find a good one.

otherwise you can also try other restore points, but that's up to you.

if you use system tweak tools such as registry cleaners, uninstallers, driver updaters, disk cleaner etc. and who knows what not, just get rid of
them, these do more damage than worth.

You want also to make sure you're drivers are up to date, never use driver updater software for any purpose,
and don't rely on Windows update for drivers,
visit manufacturer site and install manually prior windows update attempt and always reboot system, reboot gives clean start.


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

I followed your instruction .... stopping short of running a system restore .... I'll do that later. I am puzzled that when I shut down my machine ...power button OFF ...when I restart my desk top appears as it should for a few seconds, at full brightness .... then it dims, and the desk top icons disappear and I get the Start apps listed on my screen ??. I have been attempting to uninstall an app ... an uninstaller app ... I am unable to uninstall ??.
Thank you for your patience and help !. Another issue that I have noticed also ....when I minimize a page, instead of going down to the task bar, the page disappears . Perhaps unrelated to the original issue.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

It's hard to tell in what state is your OS,
by sound of your description system is damaged,
and it would probably be the best to make a restore or even reset.

Here are additional steps you can take before doing restore/reset:
*Step 1:*
Press:* Windows key*
type: *Settings *hit enter
type: *Trouble*
select: "Troubleshoot settings"
Scroll down, in the list click on "Windows update"
Let troubleshooter try to solve the problem.

*Step2:*
Visit bellow link, and take a read on site what it does.
https://gallery.technet.microsoft.com/scriptcenter/Reset-WindowsUpdateps1-e0c5eb78

Use this script to reset windows update, reboot system and try again.

For more info about the error code see my spoiler in initial post and try to google out
the error description.


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

The " Windows " key does nothing on my laptop now ... when I was reading your instruction, I pressed the Windows key, this page disappeared, and I was taken to the " desktop" screen .... not sure what is happening now ???.


Edit .... I was able to follow your instruction by going directly to settings .... from there I was able to get to " troubleshooting" .... the programme ran but was not able to find a fault.

Edit 2..... How do I use the script that you linked above ?....must I type each line ?, and into which page ?

Thank you.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

*You should really consider system restore/reset*,
this script fixes windows update problems, but you seem to have
problems that go beyond this problem.

Here is how to run the script if you want:
Download script first, and save it to *C:\* root drive
On bellow page click on *Reset-WindowsUpdate.ps1* *button*
Reset-WindowsUpdate.ps1

Right click on Windows button
Select *Windows powershell (Administrator)*
I don't see powershell on right click?

Type or copy/paste bellow commands and hit enter for each:

```
Set-ExecutionPolicy -Scope LocalMachine -ExecutionPolicy Unrestricted
cd \
.\Reset-WindowsUpdate.ps1
Set-ExecutionPolicy -Scope LocalMachine -ExecutionPolicy RemoteSigned
```


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you .... I will first run a system restore, if that fails to correct the problem, I will run system reset. I'm not sure what reset will do, my laptop was updated to Windows 10 ( free update ) some years ago, will " reset " take the machine back to Windows 7 ?.... now unsupported I believe ?.... Thank you.

I have backed up my laptop to a USB drive as a precaution.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Britfellow,


> I am puzzled that when I shut down my machine ...power button OFF


Are you just pushing the power button to shut down?
If so, that just may be you source of many issues.
You need to go to, Start, and then the power icon and select Shut Down.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

> will " reset " take the machine back to Windows 7 ?


Please take a read on the "recovery" link I gave you first to understand.

There are different sections explaining what different recovery options do.



> _Go back to your previous version of Windows
> Restore from a system restore point
> Reset your PC_


According to this, it's impossible for you to go back to windows 7.
At least that's my understanding.

Do "restore" to previous restore point,
if it does not work, go backwards in restore points until OK.

Reset will get rid of everything you have, and reset windows 10 to factory defaults.


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

DaveA said:


> Britfellow,
> 
> Are you just pushing the power button to shut down?
> If so, that just may be you source of many issues.
> You need to go to, Start, and then the power icon and select Shut Down.


Thank you for your input ...... I had not heard that piece of information before !..... I will begin using that method now to shut down !...thanks again.


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you Zebanovich .... as I have backed up my files etc., I feel that " reset " may be the best way to go, fresh start !

Thank you for your advice ... much appreciated.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Britfellow said:


> I feel that " reset " may be the best way to go, fresh start !
> Thank you for your advice ... much appreciated.


You're welcome, that sounds like a wise decision!


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

Rather than run a full reset, I was able to run a " refresh ", reinstalled Windows with all updates, my files remained intact, most Apps were deleted, but I can reinstall as / when needed.
Running the " refresh " appears to corrected the problem.
Thank you again for your kind assistance


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

My Inspiron runs very slow too, it was updated from Windows 7 a few years ago, I'd like to go back to Windows 7, but not sure what that will do .... I have heard that 7 is no longer supported ... whatever that means !


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'll close this thread now and you can continue in the new one you started about going back to Windows 7.


----------

